# which kind of shrimp is this?



## Martin in Holland (8 Nov 2013)

I caught a few shrimp in a stream close to my place (south China, just above Hong Kong). Does anyone here know which kind this is?


----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2013)

A tasty one? It's prepared its own dill it also looks peppered   No I have no idea myself but . Like it's markings on its back.  I'd keep an eye on you plants it looks like it has its own scape in mind.


----------



## NanoJames (8 Nov 2013)

It certainly looks like  Neocaridina sp. But no idea what sub-species.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Neocaridina greeneggsii


----------



## basil (8 Nov 2013)

I saw an image elsewhere recently of another shrimp with the same problem. I think the green bits may be a fungal infection sorry.


----------

